# New thread on Alden LHS "cigar" group buy



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*New thread on Alden LHS "cigar" group buy, please see update 5/22*

New thread on group purchase of Alden LHS "cigar" shell.

Here's the deal.
LHS in cigar shell from Alden.
Order as a group.
Pay in advance, credit cards o.k.
This is an Alden rep not some home office of wacko Joe. I know this guy and buy from him frequently.
He will drop ship to you when order arrives. 
You need to Know your size, so try on shoe elsewhere, if you do not.
This can not be returned.
We need at least 12 orders.

Our price for Alden LHS in Cigar, all of us are ordering this very shoe, is $350.00 everything included.

We will set a date for last call and he will order and that's that.

LHS for 350 dollars US
Retail is what? $525

Do not respond with other colors, style, etc.

Allen


----------



## funnyfarang (Feb 26, 2006)

Allen said:


> New thread on group purchase of Alden LHS "cigar" shell.
> 
> Here's the deal.
> LHS in cigar shell from Alden.
> ...


Allen,

Thanks for taking the lead on this. Small request, would you be so kind as to provide a link from say a website like this one or any other site: https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=52
which will shoe the exact shoe type and color. I ain't going to lie, I am very new to Alden shoes but so far I like what I see.

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Alden Cigar LHS*

Link to shoe. Should look very similar to this.

https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...ll_Cordovan_Cigar_Revello&ps=4&start=12&rpro=


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Here ya' go:


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## funnyfarang (Feb 26, 2006)

Allen said:


> Thanks.


Thank you both!


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

Allen:

I am most definitely in. Size 10D. Let me know on payment details. Thank you for doing the legwork on this.

For those new to Alden or cigar shell, this is an outstanding deal. I hope we can get together the required 12 purchasers.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

JBZ said:


> Allen:
> 
> I am most definitely in. Size 10D. Let me know on payment details. Thank you for doing the legwork on this.
> 
> For those new to Alden or cigar shell, this is an outstanding deal. I hope we can get together the required 12 purchasers.


We have three thus far. You, me and a private message.

Keeping fingers crossed,
Allen


----------



## Gempro (Mar 3, 2005)

*I'm in*

Count me in for a pair in 9D!


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

I am in so long as I can find a size that works. 

Can we order only in a standard D-width or can wide sizes also be ordered?


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*I'm Pondering, but not ready to commit*

Allen,

Just wanted you to know that I'm thinking about jumping in on this. Not ready to pull the trigger, mainly because my wife would probably think I'm off my rocker, but the darker cigar color as shown is definately a terrific shoe and at the price it can't be beat.

Just to make sure, buyers here will be able to specify any normal Alden size & width, right?

Markus


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Markus said:


> Allen,
> 
> Just wanted you to know that I'm thinking about jumping in on this. Not ready to pull the trigger, mainly because my wife would probably think I'm off my rocker, but the darker cigar color as shown is definately a terrific shoe and at the price it can't be beat.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Allen said:


> We have three thus far. You, me and a private message.


I'm thinking seriously about it...that's a nice-looking shoe. I have to go to one of my local Alden dealers to determine my size. I'm usually a 10.5E, but I want to be 100% sure, since I can't return it.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I think we should cross post this on the main forum.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm definitetely interested but need a proper fitting before ordering. Unfortunately I won't be able to until next week...



Allen said:


> We have three thus far. You, me and a private message.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed,
> Allen


----------



## oldmoney (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for putting this buy together. Please contact me when we are ready to go. I am an 8.5D.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Total so far
10 yes and 2 still on the fence.
Will give this more time. It's not like we're running around without shoes.

Sorry, US only guys.

Allen


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

Allen said:


> Total so far
> 10 yes and 2 still on the fence.
> Will give this more time. It's not like we're running around without shoes.
> 
> ...


Hello Allen,

All credit to you for putting this together.

I've got two questions, I live in the UK, but if I could supply a US address to send the shoes to would I qualify? Secondly I own a pair of the unlined BB/Alden handsewn mocs, do the lined Alden handsewns fit the same.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

Chris H said:


> Hello Allen,
> 
> All credit to you for putting this together.
> 
> ...


Chris - regarding your second question, in my experience, the size should be the same. I have two Alden LHS in 10D and one BB/Alden LHS in 10D. The fit is the same for me. Obviously, there's no substitute for trying on a pair.


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

Good lord this is a tempting offer....


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Chris H said:


> Hello Allen,
> 
> All credit to you for putting this together.
> 
> ...


Don't see why that would be a problem. US address only, I should have said.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*A couple questions and a request for thoughts...*

Allen,

1. In your first post you said you needed a minimum of 12 participants. Is there an upper bound on the number we can buy? You may want to check in with your dealer/seller. I can imagine Alden dealers around the country catching wind of this and it ending up in a big stink.

2. might we arrange a funds transfer via paypal?

3. Any estimate of the time-frame between our dropping this order and the shoes shipping out?

All others, I'd like your perspective on this--
While the cigar color is unique and terriffic, before this possibility came I've actually been leaning more towards a pair in black. I think black pennys are cool and would be a practical addition to the shoe rotation. What do ya'll think? In some ways I guess I think the cigar special is the way to go, after all, its the only way I'd ever be able to afford a pair. And I could probably get by with the black in a calf...

Markus


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Markus said:


> Allen,
> 
> All others, I'd like your perspective on this--
> While the cigar color is unique and terriffic, before this possibility came I've actually been leaning more towards a pair in black. I think black pennys are cool and would be a practical addition to the shoe rotation. What do ya'll think? In some ways I guess I think the cigar special is the way to go, after all, its the only way I'd ever be able to afford a pair. And I could probably get by with the black in a calf...
> ...


I think if we are doing a custom order we should do a "rare" color like cigar or ravello. Black and color 8 (with equivalent colors in calf!) will always be around and are easier to get both from Alden and BB - or AE for that matter, which is not the case with brown colored shell cordovan.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Does anyone know what last the LHS is built on? That has definitely affected the fit of Aldens I have bought in the past...normally wear a 9.5D but, with some Aldens I have to drop to a size9D. I do want to be part of this, just need to determine the size.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Does anyone know what last the LHS is built on? That has definitely affected the fit of Aldens I have bought in the past...normally wear a 9.5D but, with some Aldens I have to drop to a size9D. I do want to be part of this, just need to determine the size.


The Van last.


----------



## trizzo (Sep 2, 2005)

I have never bought an Alden shoe before, but I am extremely interested in this deal. I own a few pairs of AE's in a 9 EEE, and they all fit well. It looks like Alden only regularly makes these ina single E width (I am going tonight to try them on at my local retailer). Would I be able to order a 3E width? 

Thanks


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

Is the last for this shoe the same as for the tassle moc? I wear a 10D in those shoes and was wondering if the same size should apply for these shoes. Thanks.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

daltx said:


> Is the last for this shoe the same as for the tassle moc? I wear a 10D in those shoes and was wondering if the same size should apply for these shoes. Thanks.


The LHS is built on the Van last. The tassel moc is built on the Aberdeen last. I wear a 10D in both, but the LHS fits a little looser up front.

Here's some info...

But, as JBZ said, "there's no substitute for trying on a pair".


----------



## Gherkins (Jul 10, 2005)

OK - I probably need a couple of days to find someone in the U.S. to receive the shoes for me and send them to Germany. I'll place an order once I succeeded!


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

You should definitely try them on. I always take an 11. However, I actually made a trip into Boston today to try a shell LHS on. The 10.5 fit perfectly where the 11 was too big. 

Good luck!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*5/18 bad news update*

Cigar shell cords will take at least 6 months to arrive.
Too long in my book.
I can't imagine anyone waiting 6 months.
First told 6 weeks, which I thought was reasonable.
Anyway, I would assume No8 would be shorter time frame, but I am not interested in these.
Whiskey color is one year plus wait.

Allen


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I'd estimate the wait to be at least 9 months. There are a grand total of 3 handstitchers at the factory. Can you imagine those 3 people stitch every handstitched Alden in the world! Handstitched Aldens are very special shoes indeed.

Disclaimer-I have no relationship to this proposed group buy. Just trying to spread what knowledge I have about Alden shoes.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Allen said:


> Cigar shell cords will take at least 6 months to arrive.


Wow...even _furniture_ usually arrives faster than that.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

It is a real shame these shoes take 6 months. I just bought my first pair of Alden shell cordovans. I actually got them on ebay (brand new) for $325 from a retailer in Missouri. They fit like a glove and are truly awsome shoes. I lucked out and found the exact model I am looking for on auction.


----------



## Where Eagles Dare (Feb 14, 2006)

joeyzaza said:


> It is a real shame these shoes take 6 months. I just bought my first pair of Alden shell cordovans. I actually got them on ebay (brand new) for $325 from a retailer in Missouri. They fit like a glove and are truly awsome shoes. I lucked out and found the exact model I am looking for on auction.


Did you buy the burgundy 986's from Hitch-n-post ?


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I visited Ricchard's on Nassau St. in Princeton this past week, where a pair of 986's are on display. What a great shoe. Legendary, in fact. I forgot how great the toe box--high and round--on a new pair look.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Allen said:


> Cigar shell cords will take at least 6 months to arrive.
> Too long in my book.
> I can't imagine anyone waiting 6 months.
> First told 6 weeks, which I thought was reasonable.
> ...


These are the wait times I experienced in last 2 years:

#8 tassel loafer (no hand stitching) - 18 weeks - delivered as promised.
suede tassel loafer - 14 weeks - delivered as promised
whiskey LHS - 10 months (initial estimate 7 months, so 3 months late) 
Cape cod - 3 months - they make these in waves so it could be more or less - delivered as promised

All these were ordered through Shoemart or Alden shop, which are both high volume dealers.

So, anybody telling you 6 weeks for an Alden special order is way too optimistic. I would gladly wait 9 months for cigar LHS. Good things come for those who wait.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm on the fence for this and I wouldn't mind waiting as long as it takes.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Where Eagles Dare said:


> Did you buy the burgundy 986's from Hitch-n-post ?


Yes, I believe that was the place. I bought the burgundy monk straps (I believe 954).


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

For a deal this good, I don't mind waiting. However, if everyone else loses interest, I guess that's that.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*Before we pull the plug, let's think about this...*

Even though I'm on the fence, I expected something like 9 months for delivery. After all, haven't virtually all the stories told hereabouts regarding cigar cordo entailed a long long wait? So I was kind of expecting something along those lines. We'd all love to have them sooner but, what 'cha 'gonna do?

So before we totally terminate this, let's find out who would still be in, even assuming a 10 month wait.

Me, I'm still on the fence...

Markus


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

I went to the Alden of Carmel website to find out some info. The LHS is built on the Van last which is 1/4 to 1/2 size larger than the regular US size. Does this conform to those of you who already have this shoe in another color?


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

I would be willing to do this and the wait does not bother me either...although I must say that is a long time to wait!


----------



## Goldrush (Apr 12, 2005)

Let me get down to San Francisco to check my size. I hope they're open on Memorial Day.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

If you still need people you might consider posting something in the main forum as well as Buying & Selling at Style Forum. There _might_ be some interest at Fedora Lounge.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Allen said:
 

> Cigar shell cords will take at least 6 months to arrive.
> Too long in my book.
> I can't imagine anyone waiting 6 months.
> First told 6 weeks, which I thought was reasonable.
> ...


Special order shoes are an entirely different ball of wax from special order tailored clothing. Lead times are almost always long, especially when the leather being used is not widely available. If you want the shoes, place the order and forget about it. It'll be like Christmas when the shoes show up.


----------



## oldmoney (Dec 20, 2005)

I am willing to wait. Please let me know if we can put this deal together. After all, we will all need another pair of shoes in the next year. Nine months will pass quickly. Twice, I have waited over six years for a custom handgun.


----------



## wolfpacklaw (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah...you can wait forever for a 1911...hell, just to be put on a waiting list is a pain in itself...


----------



## oldmoney (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes, back in the seventies, I waited over six years for two Armand Swenson 1911's. Then in the 90's, from another custom pistolsmith, I waited over nine years for a pair of LW Commanders. Nine months for shoes is a WALK in the park.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok, I'm in. My parents asked me if I'd build a retaining wall and do some landscaping for them this summer. I said for $350


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

Allen are you still going to move forward with this even though you are not keen on waiting? Thanks.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Tuck said:


> Allen are you still going to move forward with this even though you are not keen on waiting? Thanks.


Let's see if we can get enough for an order. Even if I decide not to, I'll make the arrangements for those of you who wish to wait.

Allen


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

Allen said:


> Let's see if we can get enough for an order. Even if I decide not to, I'll make the arrangements for those of you who wish to wait.
> 
> Allen


You are a good man....thanks.


----------



## Gempro (Mar 3, 2005)

*I'm still in...*

Count me in, even if its a year wait! 9D.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

Allen:

Thanks so much for continuing to coordinate the effort. Out of curiousity, what's our count to date?

Thanks again.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks like four or five are will to wait. 
Let's do this, If you are willing to wait and want to order, PM me. Much easier to keep track.
I'll not respond, just keep a record. If we have enough in the next couple of weeks, then I'll post an update and let everyone know the specifics.

So starting now, PM me if you are in and willing to wait the required time.


Working for the man,
Allen


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

There are 7 down. Still need at least 5. Will give it a week or so.

If you've PMed me no need to respond. I'll keep you posted.

Allen


----------



## rogue (May 21, 2005)

Allen,

What do you think about also posting to deals & steals forum? Volume over there looks light these days and this deal certainly qualifies. 

Trying to push past the tipping point....


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for arranging this special deal for us Allen, much appreciated.

I'm also quite intrersted. Does the Van last run true to size or about 1/2 size large like many of the other Alden lasts?


----------



## rogue (May 21, 2005)

aportnoy,

Differing opinions as to whether or not you actually need to move a 1/2 size for the Van last. I have not had to do so personally, but if you look at some of the discussion on the prior page on this thread you will see that YMMV.

contains info on the fit of the lasts -- net is it says Van runs 1/4 to 1/2 size large.

Jump on in. The water is warm (while Allen's pool may still be slightly cold).


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

As to the Van Last sizing, I have a significant 'bone to pick' with Alden SF. In Spring 2005, I went in there to buy my first pair of Aldens in about 10 years.

I had no idea what size my old ones were, and the size on the inside had been completely worn out. I went in intending to buy another pair of LHSs (the 986), but ended up buying a pair of the Long Vamp Handsewns (don't remember the number -- Alden has since discontinued this model). The LVHSs are identical to the LHSs (both Van last and identical styling) but the LVHSs have a higher vamp than the LHSs (i.e., goes higher up your foot).

Anyway -- in short, the salesman gave me the completely incorrect size and (for reasons of laziness and wishful thinking) I wore the shoes a number of times thinking that they would 'break in' to the right size with wear. I bought an 11.5D but need desperately an 11D. I love the shoes (they're dark brown calf) but they just don't fit. They're sort of clunky, so it's not comfortable to walk around with them sliding off my feet. This issue has bothered me for the past year or so now so I thought I would finally get it off my chest.

If any of you have recommendations as to how to fix the sizing (tongue pads do not do the trick), I would much appreciate it. If you think Alden SF might take them back or exchange them for me (since it was, in the end, their overly-persuasive salesman who led me to believe that what felt like a poor fit would become perfect with wear) after all this time, then what would you suggest I say to them? With whom should I speak?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*I'm in*

OK. I'm in if the offer is still on the table. This will be my first, so need to find an Alden dealer to confirm size. Thanks for putting it together!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

qwerty said:


> As to the Van Last sizing, I have a significant 'bone to pick' with Alden SF. In Spring 2005, I went in there to buy my first pair of Aldens in about 10 years.
> 
> I had no idea what size my old ones were, and the size on the inside had been completely worn out. I went in intending to buy another pair of LHSs (the 986), but ended up buying a pair of the Long Vamp Handsewns (don't remember the number -- Alden has since discontinued this model). The LVHSs are identical to the LHSs (both Van last and identical styling) but the LVHSs have a higher vamp than the LHSs (i.e., goes higher up your foot).
> 
> ...


QWERTY: Have you tried a pair of after-market insoles to take up the slack...that should take up the extra half size.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi eagle,

Thank you for the suggestion. I wear orthotics with my LHSs, and so putting in the extra insole makes my heel come out of the shoe. But that is the a good suggestion and the first thing I tried when this started to really bother me about 2 months ago.


----------



## Threadbare (Jan 5, 2005)

Count me in gentlemen. Great price for these loafers. I hope we're approaching critcal mass.

Please keep me posted.

Mike


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Gentleman, 

I believe we have enough. Let’s proceed.

I will post instructions on the board sometime tomorrow.

7


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

dopey said:


> Just checking.


Sorry to keep you waiting. I have been asked for a few more days while some of you find a dealer to make sure they have the correct size. Just waiting to hear from them. If I don't by Friday, I'll post the information.

Allen


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Did everyone interested get the PM?

Allen


----------



## oldmoney (Dec 20, 2005)

I contacted you a couple weeks ago for the 8 1/2D but, have not received mail from you as of today. Thanks.


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

allen,

id like to be able to add in if its not too late at this point. sorry i am just now seeing the thread.


----------



## kronik (Dec 27, 2005)

Also interested in a 10.5.. just seeing the thread.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*String on Finger*

Today is the day!

Allen


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*I'm in*

Call made. Spoke to Ann who said they were waiting to see if they really have 12 buyers for the special order.
Let's hope everyone actually pulls the trigger.
Thanks again to Allen for putting this deal together!


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Sorry. I've been busy moving this weekend. Will make the call tomorrow.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Let's get those calls made, boys.
We're up to 7. 
Still need 5.

Allen


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm in on these. Just need to get a proper fitting for the Van last which I've scheduled for Friday over lunch. I'll place my order immediately afterwards.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*Van last sizing*

Just a head's up on the sizing, guys. I take a 12D in almost every shoe I own. Ordered an 11 1/2 D from Ann based on the Alden website and what I've read here. Today I tried on a pair of 11 1/2 C in this shoe and it fit perfectly! YMMV.

Just for the record, I found a store in Wayne, PA that sells the 986 in shell cordovan for $440. I somehow thought that the list price was pretty universal. Nowhere near as good as $350 for a unique model however. Sure hope everyone who said they were in really is.


----------



## mdellison (Sep 24, 2005)

Could someone private message me Ann's number so I may try and get on the order. Thanks!


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

Is it too late for someone to join the order? Is there a limit on the number of people in the order? If it is not too late, I would apppreciate the info being PMed to me.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I just heard that the deal fell apart. Big disappointment - I guess enough people did not call in the end.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*Bummer!*

William King called and confirmed that the deal fell through. We didn't have the 12 needed for the special order.
Thanks, anyway to Allen for starting; our best shot wasn't good enough.
Have ordered my first pair of Alden LHS in #8 from a local dealer. They are in stock and I should have them by the end of the week.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

I just listened to william's voice mail. Definately disappointing. I guess its off to A of C, shoemart, etc for unique Alden's.

Thanks to Allen for putting this together.


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

*Revive old thread*

What do you think the chances are of getting this deal again? Is possible, I would certainly participate.

Patrick


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Don't want to sound pessimistic, but if anyone can get me Cigar LHSs in 6 weeks time for $350, I'll take 12.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Don't want to sound pessimistic, but if anyone can get me Cigar LHSs in 6 weeks time for $350, I'll take 12.


When I saw Tom posting on this thread, my hopes went up - for about 10 seconds...


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

hreljan said:


> When I saw Tom posting on this thread, my hopes went up - for about 10 seconds...


Hehe, sorry!


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Hehe, sorry!


Whatever happened to those specials that you were going to have made for your shop Tom? I did not follow what happened closely but did you not get enough people at the prices you were asking? I thought your initial pre-order price was fantastic!

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Benjamin.65 said:


> Whatever happened to those specials that you were going to have made for your shop Tom? I did not follow what happened closely but did you not get enough people at the prices you were asking? I thought your initial pre-order price was fantastic!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ben


Sorry Ben, no more pre-orders as a little birdie put an end to it.


----------

